# [Reading Group] Nominations are OPEN!



## GeekDavid (Dec 15, 2013)

If you're not familiar with the Mythic Scribes Reading Group, it's an idea I introduced in this thread. The basic idea is that the group nominates books within a certain theme (dark fantasy, steampunk, etc), then we vote to see which of the nominated books we'll read... then we get together to discuss it.

Looking at the calendar, and bearing in mind the holiday season, I'm gonna suggest this time frame... we'll accept nominations until the end of the year, then we'll take the first couple of weeks of January to vote. The book discussion will start February 1st, so you'll have a little over a month to read it. After the January vote is over we'll also open up new nominations for books be discussed during March.

The theme for the first set of nominations is... *stories that mix magic and technology.* Those of us who have limited means and who have e-readers would like to ask everyone to consider price, general availability in libraries, and availability in e-book format when making your nominations.

:Smile:


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not sure how available this would be in a library, but I'd like to nominate Jay Kristoff's first book in his Lotus War series _Stormdancer._

Here's the cover art:








Here's a blurb written by Patrick Rothfuss:



> “What’s that? You say you’ve got a Japanese steampunk novel with mythic creatures, civil unrest, and a strong female protagonist? I’m afraid I missed everything you said after ‘Japanese steampunk.’ That’s all I really needed to hear.”



So magic, check, technology, check.

If you're interested in the book, you can read a more detailed synopsis here:

Amazon.com: Stormdancer: The Lotus War Book One eBook: Jay Kristoff: Kindle Store

Also, can we nominate more than one book? If so, I'd like to offer up another one, but I'll wait for others to chime in first.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't see any problem with offering more than one nomination as long as you're not offering 20 when everyone is doing 2... if ya know what I mean.


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 15, 2013)

> I’m afraid I missed everything you said after ‘Japanese steampunk.’ That’s all I really needed to hear.



You had me at "Japanese"


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 15, 2013)

I like that one, Phil. 

I suppose I'll recommend: http://www.amazon.com/Only-Death-Warhammer-Novels-Abnett/dp/1844164284







It's available as an eBook from The Black Library.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 15, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> I like that one, Phil.
> 
> I suppose I'll recommend: http://www.amazon.com/Only-Death-Warhammer-Novels-Abnett/dp/1844164284
> 
> ...



I'm not seeing much magic in the description...


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 15, 2013)

I have this book, haven't gotten around to it yet 







*Clockwork Angels*

*Blurb:*
A remarkable collaboration that is unprecedented in its scope and realization, this exquisitely wrought novel represents an artistic project between the bestselling science fiction author Kevin J. Anderson and the multiplatinum rock band Rush. The newest album by Rush, Clockwork Angels, sets forth a story in Neil Peart’s lyrics that has been expanded by him and Anderson into this epic novel. In a young man’s quest to follow his dreams, he is caught between the grandiose forces of order and chaos. He travels across a lavish and colorful world of* steampunk and alchemy* with lost cities, pirates, anarchists, exotic carnivals, and a rigid Watchmaker who imposes precision on every aspect of daily life.

Available on kindle, amazon, etc.
Clockwork Angels: The Novel: Kevin J. Anderson, Neil Peart: 9781770411210: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been wanting to read Abnett for a while. There is a mention of "something supernatural" in one of the reviews, so that may fit the magic theme. It bums me out that most of the Warhammer collection is only available through the Black Library website, but I guess that is both a pro and con for them.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 15, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> I've been wanting to read Abnett for a while. There is a mention of "something supernatural" in one of the reviews, so that may fit the magic theme. It bums me out that most of the Warhammer collection is only available through the Black Library website, but I guess that is both a pro and con for them.



Abnett is great. WH40K has a lot of magical/supernatural elements generally. Depends on the book as to how much of that you're going to get. I've never read anything by Abnett that wasn't good. The world has orcs, elves, and other races and comes down to a fight against chaos cults. Tech is controlled largely by tech priests. It's a pretty solid fusion of magic and tech in a bleak universe.

I haven't read the book above, so how much of the magic site figures in I don't know.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 15, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Abnett is great. WH40K has a lot of magical/supernatural elements generally. Depends on the book as to how much of that you're going to get. I've never read anything by Abnett that wasn't good. The world has orcs, elves, and other races and comes down to a fight against chaos cults. Tech is controlled largely by tech priests. It's a pretty solid fusion of magic and tech in a bleak universe.
> 
> I haven't read the book above, so how much of the magic site figures in I don't know.



If you're thinking Abnett, I'll put a word in for the Eisenhorn books.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 15, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> If you're thinking Abnett, I'll put a word in for the Eisenhorn books.



They're definitely on my list.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 15, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Abnett is great. WH40K has a lot of magical/supernatural elements generally. Depends on the book as to how much of that you're going to get. I've never read anything by Abnett that wasn't good. The world has orcs, elves, and other races and comes down to a fight against chaos cults. Tech is controlled largely by tech priests. It's a pretty solid fusion of magic and tech in a bleak universe.
> 
> I haven't read the book above, so how much of the magic site figures in I don't know.



Now that does sound kinda interesting...


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 15, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Now that does sound kinda interesting...



WH40K is interesting, and Abnett is the best at it. If it doesn't fit for this theme, his work is still worth checking out


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 15, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> WH40K is interesting, and Abnett is the best at it. If it doesn't fit for this theme, his work is still worth checking out



We'll see how well you can convince the voting members that it fits with the theme. :devil:


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm in for whatever title gets chosen.  I wish I had a good suggestion...


----------



## Ankari (Dec 15, 2013)

If we're suggesting books I've not read, I'd like to try:







If we're suggesting books we've read, then I'd suggest:


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 15, 2013)

Ah, _Prince of Thorns_ is already in my stack of "half-read" books so I wouldn't mind having an incentive to finish it. I liked what I read, but I just got distracted by other things (which tends to be the case) I've since organized my Kindle so I'm more apt to finish things I start reading.

I'm at the very end of _The Black Company._ Another great one. I wonder, does Garrett P.I. have magic in it?


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 15, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> I wonder, does Garrett P.I. have magic in it?



If memory serves, it does. It's been a while, tho.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 20, 2013)

The DARKOVER series is what immediately jumped into my mind, but then I have read them so figured there was no point nominating them! Although I would always read them again :wink: 
Instead I pulled out my leather bound journal labelled "books I want to read" and sifted through the endless pages of titles for some to nominate! 

I'll offer 

Into the Darkness

Which a lot of you might have read as I know it was very popular, I as yet have not so I'm putting it up







The Iron Dragon's Daughter







AND FINALLY..... (forgive the cover!)

Empire of the East

*NO IMAGE AS I WAS OVER THE LIMIT!*

Now these are not on Kindle, but can be bought used for very very little, so I thought I would place them anyway.

Just for fun, seeing as it is in the theme, I'll also share (Yet not nominate) one of my little sisters favorite fantasy books.

*Duel of Dragons*

The blurb for this book is "Why would a land of dragons about to be attacked by twentieth-century weapons need a UCLA teacher to guard it?". That folks is the million dollar questions!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 20, 2013)

I would be remiss not to mention Frank Herbert's _Dune_ one of the best examples of fantasy and SF blended together, old magic and technology working together. It has the Bene Gesserit witches, space guilds, sand worms, the Weirding Way, a "Chosen One" (probably the best one I've ever seen.)


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 21, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> I would be remiss not to mention Frank Herbert's _Dune_ one of the best examples of fantasy and SF blended together, old magic and technology working together. It has the Bene Gesserit witches, space guilds, sand worms, the Weirding Way, a "Chosen One" (probably the best one I've ever seen.)



I agree entirely...Dune remains one of my favourite books....but once again I thought every one would have read it already!


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 21, 2013)

Also worthy of a mention....have not read it but is within the requirements and looks somewhat interesting.

Seduction of a Wanton Dreamer


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 21, 2013)

I mentioned Dune in case the members of the group maybe never got around to reading it. Like me.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 1, 2014)

We have plans to start the voting now? Just wondering.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I'd still like to see this go through. Since GeekDavid hasn't been around in a bit and he was the one that initiated this, let's say let's wait another week. After that, perhaps we can start the voting?

Sorry if I'm being impatient, but I just think this is a good idea and I want to keep it fresh in people's minds.

Here are the novels nominated so far:

Stormdancer by Jay Kristoff
Only in Death by Dan Abnett (Warhammer 40K)
Clockwork Angels by Kevin J. Anderson
Prince of Thorns by Mark Lawrence
The Black Company by Glen Cook (I think this is what is being nominated?)
Into the Darkness by Harry Turtledove
The Iron Dragon's Daughter by Michael Swanwick
Empire of the East by Fred Saberhagen
Dune by Frank Herbert
Seduction of a Wanton Dreamer by Richard Beeson

Not sure if all of these fit the requirements of including magic and technology working in tandem that GeekDavid put forth originally, so we might want to consider that before going forward. We might also want to limit nominations to one or two per month as well?

Anyway, perhaps GeekDavid will return this week or next week and set up the next phase.


----------



## Quillstine (Jan 3, 2014)

Phil the Drill said:


> Well, I'd still like to see this go through. Since GeekDavid hasn't been around in a bit and he was the one that initiated this, let's say let's wait another week. After that, perhaps we can start the voting?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being impatient, but I just think this is a good idea and I want to keep it fresh in people's minds.
> 
> ...



Let hope he returns soon! I really want to see this go ahead also.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I noticed the book hasn't been chosen yet.  Is the February timeline still in effect to have it read?  I'd like to join the reading group.  I'm not very familiar with the books up for consideration, but I'd like some exposure to maybe books I hadn't considered reading before.


----------

